# Plantar fasciitis



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

joeh20 said:


> Wife came to me this morning and says remember when they fixed my foot, I said yea, she said now my other foot hurts worse that that one used to. Her old job has insurance to cover the last surgery. Now we got a $5000 deductable to get this one fixed. There goes the new White Makita's I was eyeing at the Depot yesterday, and the new trailer to move them around in.


Seriously, try the Ideal Feet product if they have anything in your area.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> 12 years now in my left foot. There is no cure. I tried it all, the cortizone shots, the ortho shoe inserts, surgery, electromagnetic stimulation, nerve deadening, acupunchure........people can make all the suggestions they want but there is no cure and little to do to ease the discomfort.


this is a dumb thing to say,obviously some things help some people


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

txgencon said:


> I wasn't going to say anything if I got no response from my OP as I didn't want this to sound like an advertisement or anything. About a year ago, I began to experience some discomfort and it got progressively worse. It got to where if I pushed myself one day (and tried to ignore it), I paid for it the next day by being unable to put any pressure on it at all. I went to a podiatrist and got an injection and he sold me some orthotic inserts. These helped a little but there were still times when it was almost unbearable. And if I did any work on a ladder I was out for a day or two. One of my wife's co-workers suggested SuperFeet orthotics (from Luke's Locker). I tried those. Again, they helped, but getting out of bed first thing in the morning was excrutiating. I tried the Dr. Scholls fitting machine and bought some of those inserts with similar results. It got to where I couldn't stand to do much of anything where I'd be on my feet and walking my dog (one of my great joys) was totally out.
> 
> One of the talk radio shows I listen to on a regular basis advertised for Ideal Feet. I figured they were like all the others. But around the first of December, about a month before our vacation to Hawaii, I figured I give them a try as I knew we would be walking and hiking (or at least my wife would want to) quite a bit. Damn, their product is pricey! But the concept is a little different than the other shoe inserts. At first, it seems like a golf ball under your arch. But you don't wear them all the time at first. You go through a "training" routine where you "build up" to wearing them all the time. The price? For the orthotic and one set of liners - around $320. I know it's hard to see how they could possibly cost that much. I was as skeptical as anyone. But by golly, the durn things work. I didn't even tell my wife about it at first. I really wanted to see if they would work. About half way through our trip to Hawaii, she stopped suddenly one day and asked me about my feet and how was it I wasn't hobbling around. When we got back, I shared my experience with a buddy experiencing plantar fasciitis. Believe me, he's even tighter than I am. But he got them and loves them.


Thanks, I might check these out if things get worse! Seems to be around the same price as the orthos inserts I bought last summer. Hopefully that's availible in Canada.....


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> this is a dumb thing to say,obviously some things help some people


If it were dumb or false I would not have said it. Does that make sense? But to clarify, all western medical journals (American and British) have no cure listed but only suggestions....which some do work on some people and others like myself, nothing worked. It was an expensive journey to find that out though. I hope you never have to go through it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

read post 15:wacko:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> But to clarify, all western medical journals (American and British) have no cure listed


I think this is your issue with your pain, start looking outside the medical journals American and British:whistling


----------



## ChicagoLawn (Mar 22, 2006)

Also had the same issues..... and what a complete life changer it was!

I used to run 3 miles x 3 times per week when my plantar fasciitis started acting up about 18 years ago. I could not walk for many days (productively at least) after running (especially) and/or after long days on my feet. My various treatments included but were not limited to cortizone injections, heated massage, special shoes, etc. All were only short term fixes for me. Thought I had heel spurs, planned on operations, etc...... anything to get the painless use of my feet again.

One day I had custom orthodics made to elevate my arch and that eliminated 99% of the pain in 1 day! After about 3 years or so the custom inserts flattened and I started getting heel pain again. I located a specialty foot store(inserts, shoes, etc.) nearyby and purchased their poly/plastic inserts. Wow.... just awesome! I still wear them today in all of my work related shoes and boots(10+ years). When I run now I do not need them in my running shoes due to absolutely no heel pain.

All I can say based on my experience (now 38 years old @ 240lb.) is try custom/any inserts(any arch building/supporting inserts) if you have not already done so. 

Hopefully you too can regain the "usefullness" of your feet again.

Joe


----------



## ChicagoLawn (Mar 22, 2006)

I just checked my inserts and they are from a company named Good Feet.

Here is a link.....

http://www.goodfeet.com/


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Could we make it to page 3 on this subject? Only time will tell!


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, here's to helping.

I too have had the problem for a number of years. Had all the solutions tried on me too. Worsened this last year. 

I'd been recommended New Balance by a podiatrist years ago. Had worn them ever since. Had about 3 pairs I rotated, different pair everyday & replaced every 3-4 months.

The last few pairs have not fit well & been uncomfortable.

Talked with my podiatrist & he said they (NB) changed the manufacturing on them in the last year or so (read cheapened here) & many podiatrists won't let their patients wear them.

He recommended the Brooks Addiction Walker. Went and found a pair & all I can say is ahhhhhhhhh! Well worth the $$ when you're on your feet all day like many of us are. He also put me in a Drew workboot. That's almost as nice.

Plantar fasciatis can be very debilitating!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Could we make it to page 3 on this subject? Only time will tell!


 This is the Health & Safety thread:blink: And this foot stuff is not funny:no:



svronthmve said:


> Brooks Addiction Walker.


 Noted:thumbsup:


svronthmve said:


> Drew workboot. That's almost as nice.


Also Noted:thumbsup:


svronthmve said:


> Plantar fasciatis can be very debilitating!


I agree


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I googled Ideal feet & there are pages of Complaints about them.
Doesn't mean it won't work but makes it very skeptical. 

I want to again suggest to everyone to try that Formfit Night splint. It will only cost you abouy $30. It is cumbersome to put on but it Works! 

The reason your foot & heel hurts so much in the morning is because it relaxes while you sleep, & actually stretches your "plantars" 
This splint keeps it from doing that. Please Google it and read the reviews.

THEN as others have said get the right shoes. Someone mentioned Brooks addiction. I looked into that one. It probably is a good one but Check out Asiacs Gel Nimbus & the Asiacs Gel Kayano. They have the proper Stability for your walking Gait & have the Gel in the heel area, where you need it....................


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

What can someone do to prevent from getting this. I feel for your guys. Foot ailments are about as serious as it gets.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I tried the asiacs, but they didn't have enough support for me.

Just my opinion. Your mileage may vary!


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> What can someone do to prevent from getting this. I feel for your guys. Foot ailments are about as serious as it gets.


My doctor says stretching the foot wil help, also gave me inserts for shoes.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

It's a wart that grows in, instead of out.
I had it when I was young (30). 
Going up a ladder was  painful. 
Soaked my foot in _*Epson Salt*_ for an hour or 2, every night after work for about 2 weeks (iirc).
It went away and never came back.

I'm sure doctors love to make it into a big deal so they can cut and stitch,
then charge a grip to buy new Calloway golf clubs
and those furry little socks to cover them with. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> What can someone do to prevent from getting this. I feel for your guys. Foot ailments are about as serious as it gets.


:clap:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Stretch it out. Roll a golf ball under your arch on a hard surface. It will hurt like hell in the beginning, but really helps the more you do it. I was in really bad shape until I heard about the golf ball trick and it saved me.

Also, go get REAL orthotics from a doctor or chiro. The ones I have now feel like I have an egg in my shoe at first, but they work wonders.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

skyhook said:


> It's a wart that grows in, instead of out.
> I had it when I was young (30).
> Going up a ladder was  painful.
> Soaked my foot in _*Epson Salt*_ for an hour or 2, every night after work for about 2 weeks (iirc).
> ...



This is not the same thing. Plantar Fasciitis is over extention of a Ligament "internal" that supports the arch of the foot.........


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

I don't have it, but was in PT today and the lady on the table next to me was being treated for it. They cut her a foam donut to put in her shoe under the heel. It looked a little less dense than a mousepad, but if you could get ahold of the material they use- very easy to DIY.

Mine doesn't hurt so much on the heel (luckily after some of the landings it's taken), but more in the middle foot area:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This is the Health & Safety thread:blink: And this foot stuff is not funny:no:


Wasn't making fun, just interesting that so many are effected by it. I thought it would have died after less than 2 pages. :thumbup:

Looks like I am going to make sure to stretch my heel, ankle and calf muscle more often to help prevent it. Just read that on a few sites.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

skyhook said:


> It's a wart that grows in, instead of out.
> I had it when I was young (30).
> Going up a ladder was  painful.
> Soaked my foot in _*Epson Salt*_ for an hour or 2, every night after work for about 2 weeks (iirc).
> ...





mrmike said:


> This is not the same thing. Plantar Fasciitis is over extention of a Ligament "internal" that supports the arch of the foot.........


Let's get technical. http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

skyhook said:


> Let's get technical. http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview


What's your point?

The web md article you listed proves mrmike's point that your original statement is false.

Plantar fasciitis is NOT a wart growing inward.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I got it. I had a flare up one time when I was doing a big fence job, pain and swelling so bad I couldn't walk. Wife had to get me from front door to car to take me in. It took me about a half an hour to get to car, it was pitiful. Doc gave me steroids and pain meds was back up in 2 days. That was couple of years ago haven't had a problem since. Feet still hurt after a long day but so does anybodys. Roids are the way to go just don't take them for very long they start working on the brain after awhile


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

svronthmve said:


> What's your point?
> The web md article you listed proves mrmike's point that your original statement is false.
> Plantar fasciitis is NOT a wart growing inward.


Bunch of  internet 1AB doctors here. :laughing:
Forgive me if my over the internet diagonsis or terminology was incorrect. 
Try this one > http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/tc/warts-and-plantar-warts-symptoms.


> WebMD: Plantar warts can develop on any part of the foot. Sometimes dark specks are visible beneath the surface of the wart. When pressure from standing or walking pushes a plantar wart beneath the skin's surface, a layer of thick, tough skin similar to a callus develops over it. As the callus and wart get larger, walking can become painful, much like walking with a pebble in your shoe. Multiple plantar warts can form in a large, flat cluster known as a "mosaic wart."


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

skyhook said:


> Bunch of  internet 1AB doctors here. :laughing:
> Forgive me if my over the internet diagonsis or terminology was incorrect.
> Try this one > http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/tc/warts-and-plantar-warts-symptoms.


:laughing::clap::laughing:
Bro,,Plantar Warts and Plantar Fasciitis are 2 different beast. The later of the 2 being the worst by far.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

skyhook said:


> Bunch of  internet 1AB doctors here. :laughing:
> Forgive me if my over the internet diagonsis or terminology was incorrect.
> Try this one > http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/tc/warts-and-plantar-warts-symptoms.


 Not internet Doctors here, but people who have it & are discussing ways to help others. It is painful & it bothers every day and Yes , we do search it on the internet for anything that might help. That is also what we are doing in this Post.............
It is nothing to get mad at because of your mis-understanding.......It happens.....


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

mrmike said:


> Not internet Doctors here, but people who have it & are discussing ways to help others. It is painful & it bothers every day and Yes , we do search it on the internet for anything that might help. That is also what we are doing in this Post.............
> It is nothing to get mad at because of your mis-understanding.......It happens.....


I'm not mad, nor did I misunderstand. They are both easily confused with the other. Unless you've been afflicted, you wouldn't know. If you have and went with the cut and stitch method, you probably wasted your money.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

skyhook said:


> If you have and went with the cut and stitch method, you probably wasted your money.


No reputable doctor is going to recommend unnecessary surgery. Are you saying they don't know how to tell the difference, or just that they're all dishonest hacks?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> No reputable doctor is going to recommend unnecessary surgery. Are you saying they don't know how to tell the difference, or just that they're all dishonest hacks?


Do you know what they call the person who graduates last in their class from medical school?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

txgencon said:


> Do you know what they call the person who graduates last in their class from medical school?


Doctor!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> No reputable doctor is going to recommend unnecessary surgery. Are you saying they don't know how to tell the difference, or just that they're all dishonest hacks?


I just know what worked for me and it didn't require surgery. :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> Doctor!


:laughing:


----------



## ncountry (Mar 28, 2012)

I have had it in the past for years at a time.The trick is not to let it get bad. Orthotics,changing shoes ,buying only quality supportive shoes.This all helped me. The pain su...cks.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been having trouble with my right foot for about 3 or 4 weeks now. I wear custom made orthotics all the time. I get pain in the ball of my foot but not as sharp as you guys are talking about. 

Sometimes if I walk around the house I get a sharp pain in my second or 3rd toe. Feels like my toe is broken. I know its not. Is the bone that goes from say the big toe to the upper part (Toward the Heal) the metatarsal bone? That gets sore. 

Just interesting that so many have this. It sure stinks when your feet are sore. I have trouble with my knees too. Wiki says that it can cause knee pain as well. FYI.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Greg from K/W said:


> I have been having trouble with my right foot for about 3 or 4 weeks now. I wear custom made orthotics all the time. I get pain in the ball of my foot but not as sharp as you guys are talking about.
> 
> Sometimes if I walk around the house I get a sharp pain in my second or 3rd toe. Feels like my toe is broken. I know its not. Is the bone that goes from say the big toe to the upper part (Toward the Heal) the metatarsal bone? That gets sore.
> 
> Just interesting that so many have this. It sure stinks when your feet are sore. I have trouble with my knees too. Wiki says that it can cause knee pain as well. FYI.


Greg so sorry to hear about your pain:laughing: This pain is NOT the plantar facis??? No:no: it's a whole new pain, it's called neuroma:clap: Yes you knew your foot had a bad roma but now it has a neuroma:laughing:. Anyway this is easily helped by putting a bump in the front half of your foot. It lifts and separates the bones so the nerve is no longer pinched off. If you go to your foot Dr. once she will help you with this. I get this thing from the as seen on TV store and wear it under my sock and there is a night and day difference!


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh ok thanks DWB


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You know what they call the person who graduates bottom of their college class?


Teacher..


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been dealing with it in my left foot for about 8 or 9 months now. I've figured out how to manage the discomfort, but it bothers me the most when I get out of bed in the morning, or when I get home at night and take my boots off. This foot has taken a beating in my 29 years though. I snapped a bone in it when i was 19 and had turf toe in it for almost a year and a half. 

I have a high threshold for pain, but sometimes if you step wrong, or on something, it is unbearable.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Back last April, I thought I must've fractured my heel.I limped around for six months. Finally!.....I figured out it wasn't going to fix it self. The DR. said I had plantar fascitis. Alot of stretching, alot of iceing, antiflammatoral medication, a night splint, and three shots in the heel later, it is getting better. But what little my advice is worth, I have to say the longer you put off going to the DR., the longer it'll take to fix, I wish I would have went on to the DR. when my foot started hurting.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> What can someone do to prevent from getting this. I feel for your guys. Foot ailments are about as serious as it gets.


Speaking from a combination of experience and regret: Wear good shoes/boots. Avoid wearing sneakers...especially on extension ladders (not that you should be doing that anyway). Avoid jumping and landing flat-footed (even very short drops can set you way back if you have PF.

I've had it for about two years and seem to be recovering at a glacier pace. Mostly in left foot now, but my first steps in the morning remind me that both feet are affected.

Be good to your feet.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

The night splint I wear at night is the best money I've spent. It keeps your foot pulled back slightly, and my foot dosen't even hurt in the mornings now. You should try one.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing::clap::laughing:
> Bro,,Plantar Warts and Plantar Fasciitis are 2 different beast. The later of the 2 being the worst by far.


A plantar's wart can also grow to be one of the most excruciating things you can imagine. It can be like having a pebble in your sock, but one that you can't remove. I had one so deep that it couldn't be cut out so I had to apply chemical and shave it off at the surface with a razor blade every 2-3 days for over a year. If you have one of those, don't leave it alone.

Actually, come to think of it, if it's deep it's also like when you have a nail, staple or tack in the bottom of your sneaker and you don't realize it at first, then it gets worse, etc. before you can't stand it.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I also forgot, the DR. fitted me with custom made (carbon fiber like) insoles. I apparently have very high arches, and the insoles give me much needed support, which i never had. They cost me $400 (my insurance didn't cover) But again, money very well spent!


----------

